# Fertility Monitor



## princess-mimi (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I brought a first responce fertility monitor a few months before i found out my tubes were blocked  ( also i didn't realise that it wouldn't work for you if you have PCOS ) 

I was wondering if any of you would like it, i dont want any money for it, it'll be a little present from me and Amelia.

  x x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Kimberley, what a generous thought. I've pm'd you in case you've not already promised it to someone else. 

Hope Amelia is now fully recovered?

F xx


----------



## princess-mimi (Aug 26, 2006)

Flexi  It's yours, I'll PM you later for you address, i might not be able to send it until next week if thats ok,as i'm not aloud to drive for the two weeks. But might take a walk to the post office with Amelia next week if i'm feeling better.

Kimberley & Amelia x x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you Kimberley!  Hope you are both feeling better soon and absolutely no rush  

Felix xx


----------

